# very sad



## james (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_10383362


i hope they find the ******* who did this. i can't believe it. i'm glad to see they're offering a decent reward, but i think the chances are slim of a conviction. may the person(s) responsible live a very sad life!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------

